# TYCO narrow Chassis Cars



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What other cars should be in this group?

I found a Green & Orange 80's hillclimb 'vette.



Is there any Toyota Supra?
any Purple Lamborghini ?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I have several lambos but never saw a purple one. And I don't believe tyco did a toyota supra. 
Want to trade the blue and silver
rx7 ?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Off the top of my head, there should be a black RX-7 with gold stripes down the middle, the Datsun Budweiser and Camel 280 ZX, Any of the first generation stock cars, Oldsmobile Cutlass, Buick Regal and all of the Cliff Hanger Cars. There is also a white RX-7 with AKAI logos.

I don't have all of my Tyco catalogs posted yet, but 1983 is up and you can see several there.

Tyco Catalogs

-Paul


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

There are also a large number of C4 Corvettes that used the narrow chassis. I have a Cutlass like this that is a narrow Tyco chassis with a fast wide gap arm. (usually identified by a brown dust cover)










I believe I have one of the purple chrome Lambo's in a box somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't forget the Formula and Indy cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

They Tyco Nissan pickups also.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Paul Nice post and great work...
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I just picked up the Camel and Bud Datsuns in the same condition as yours.......if your looking for them LMK, I'm willing to trade.


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

There is also the "Mattel"- Tyco '40 Ford Drag Pick-Up Truck....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dont forget the twin mill.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

The fastest car in my fleet is a Bud 280Z


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*TYCO narrow IROC street*

I really like the aqua 'Vette (TCR ?)

still looking for Purple/Violet Lambo with tear graphics
it comes with a yellow/chrome in a 2 pack.

(I'm cheap)


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

OK I found my chromies in a box. I guess the one is closer to pink than purple...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That was a red. I stripped both of mine as fast as I could.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*TYCO narrow IROC street*

thanks Joe
I like this Super Car Street Pack


(gm Nascar seperate division)


----------

